# Software > OpenWrt >  BATMAN @ OpenWRT

## acoul

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να το ψάξει ας το δηλώσει εδώ ... το batman που είναι η εξέλιξη του olsr έχει ενσωματωθεί πλέον στο openwrt.

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει και αυτό το thread -> https://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=30094 όπου είχαμε συζητήσει κάποια πράγματα.

Το batman θα μπορεί να λειτουργήσει μόνο ως IGP εντός confederation στο AWMN για 2 λόγους. Πρώτον για να υπάρχει ομαλή μετάβαση από το BGP και δεύτερον γιατί σε δίκτυα με πολλούς κόμβους δημιουργείται μεγάλο overhead.

Για λειτουργήσει ως IGP σε BGP confederation θα πρέπει να στέλνει routes στη zebra. Επίσης θα πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποιος τρόπος να υπολογιζεται ένα metric που είναι απαραίτητο για την σωστή επιλογή καλύτερου next-hop στο BGP.

Ένας απλός τρόπος να έχουμε metric είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη διαφορά του TTL του batman από το μέγιστο TTL.

----------

